# Who owns a sportsbike aswell as TT?



## _tt_

Hope everyone has a good weekend  Who owns a sportsbike aswell as TT? And do you hate your car as much as I do after some 100mile blast on your bike? Do you wish you had a quicker car  P.S. nah I'm still love my TT just wish it was a little quicker, next stop remap


----------



## Pugwash69

I don't drive the car for speed, and this is probably why I don't worry that it's a 180. I was glad not to be on the bike today though in the torrential rain and snow storms.


----------



## _tt_

True, what I mean is that strange feeling driving a car with or without your girlfriend  to sainsburys after short ride on my bike, just wonder who else experienced the same thing


----------



## cableguy11

Ive got a suzuki gixxer600 and suzuki bandit street fighter, as well as a tt.....

..... and a mx5.

i dont have the car for speed though, nothing will ever match a bike, so i just cruise. :mrgreen:


----------



## _tt_

Hmm, cars are getting very very serious now, in August 2012 on A40 to Uxbridge some R8 V12 nearly smoked me on my K7 750 gixxer (137 bhp from 125 - lots of extras).


----------



## cableguy11

_tt_ said:


> Hmm, cars are getting very very serious now, in August 2012 on A40 to Uxbridge some R8 V12 nearly smoked me on my K7 750 gixxer (137 bhp from 125 - lots of extras).


yea but for the price of probably a set of wheel on an R8, you could get an R1 and show him whos boss :twisted:


----------



## _tt_

cableguy11 said:


> _tt_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, cars are getting very very serious now, in August 2012 on A40 to Uxbridge some R8 V12 nearly smoked me on my K7 750 gixxer (137 bhp from 125 - lots of extras).
> 
> 
> 
> yea but for the price of probably a set of wheel on an R8, you could get an R1 and show him whos boss :twisted:
Click to expand...

 True mate, but as long as you not on the track with him :?


----------



## Skeee

Had an R100 for a long while.
I do truly love being on it, but ever since I got the TT it's really difficult to decide which I prefer!


----------



## kazinak

_tt_ said:


> Hmm, cars are getting very very serious now, in August 2012 on A40 to Uxbridge some R8 V12 nearly smoked me on my K7 750 gixxer (137 bhp from 125 - lots of extras).


r8 V12 :?: always thought there only came with V8 and V10 :?


----------



## Tomm

I have a R1 along side the TT and my weekend car.

I have the bike for different reasons to the TT so can't really compare them to each other.

Love them both for their own reasons.


----------



## big_ab

i run a 210bhp k9 hayabusa my other love of my life.
for summer use only, eats up the miles. usually go abroad on her 3 or 4 times a year


----------



## starolive

Hello,

I run a R6 2009 (see below), great bike  but also very happy with my 225 Roadster, two different thing..


----------



## cableguy11

kazinak said:


> _tt_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, cars are getting very very serious now, in August 2012 on A40 to Uxbridge some R8 V12 nearly smoked me on my K7 750 gixxer (137 bhp from 125 - lots of extras).
> 
> 
> 
> r8 V12 :?: always thought there only came with V8 and V10 :?
Click to expand...

I think there is a V12, but its a diesel [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Beastie TT

I've got lovely '89 Ducati 750 Sport which I've had for 20 years, in need of a bit of TLC and a minter Honda RC51 SP2.

With the Honda and my TT, I feel like a very lucky boy, in fact as long as the TT doesn't let me down (I know the Honda wont!) I would be quite happy make them both 'keepers'.

You can't compare riding and driving, the bike is thrilling and taking the TT for a blast is easy fun, they satisfy different emotions in you.

I love bikes and cars but it's apples and oranges.


----------



## Danny Wilde

Me.I have a KTM RC8 fitted with a PCV and Quat-D system. Not sure what bhp it's running now, (north of 175) but acceleration is send-you-back-in-time fast. 
As a driving experience its nothing like the TT, but with the weather we've been having for the last few months the RC8 has hardly seen the light of day. I'm itching for conditions to warm up and dry out a bit, so I can use it. That said, I've been very happy tootling around in the TT in the meantime. Very different vehicles.


----------



## Azreal

I don't got a bike but there's 3 in our family. Older brother has a cbf600 and a ninja. Younger brother has a ninja. Wanted to get a bike but my mum reckons ill kill myself so I've been out on a bike embargo. :evil:


----------



## Pugwash69

Everyone in my house has done two wheels. I personally think riding would benefit every car driver. I've got two kids on mopeds and one on a 125. My wife used a to ride a 125 before she got her car license too. I think when the kids get cars they'll be better with the experience.


----------



## Shug750S

08 Fireblade, 180 kilos & 178 bhp, damn fast, faster than I'm skilled.

Cars and bikes totally different beasts.

Enjoy both


----------



## Gram TT

I think I know where you're coming from with the bike thing. I used to own a sports bike and the difference between the car and the bike was like chalk and cheese.










The bike was an adrenalin rush whenever I went out on it, but could also be a bit scarey. After my daughter was born I decided to sell the bike and after a couple of years I bought a kit car powered by a honda fireblade bike engine. That for me was a good balance between owning a bike and a car. Again the kit car was an adrenalin rush but I felt a lot safer! I owned it for 4 years and sold it last October.










I've owned my TT almost 8 yrs now and I seem to sell everything else but that! So there's definitely something special about these cars.


----------



## CRU57Y

Not quite a sportbike but a lot of fun. 1998 Honda VT1100C3 Aero.









Cheers.


----------



## ChallonaTTer

This is my current bike...Suzuki Bandit 1250 K8 with a few mods


----------



## dankay1989

2004 Honda CBR600RR in black best looking year/model cbr IMO. And a CRF450R Supermoto


----------



## M18NTT

This was mine (almost a sports bike). I liked it so much I bought it twice but once you get to 50 you begin to have problems assuming the position and then re-assuming a normal upright stance after you get off it. The VFR was by no means a sports bike but it still gave my limbs aggravation and in the end I just never rode it. I went through an MGF, then a 3.2 Omega and finally to TT's to shed the bike bug altogether. MInd you I still find myself staring through bike shop windows each Spring.


----------



## luscombe

I've always had a motorcycle in the garage for the last 40 years. Done the sports bike thing in the 80's & 90s, but still have a '71 BMW R75/5 for everyday use, a replica of the Dennis Hopper 'Billy Bike from Easy Rider, and a '72 Triumph T150V Trident. They are all road tax exempt and the classic insurance for all three machines is just over £100, so they are really cheap to run.


----------



## Frozenbeard81

Attached a picture of my bike

Other worldly in terms of speed. To be honest its my fast toy and affordable cars that are as fast are non existant, besides biking is a whole different ball game.


----------



## emiel10

I used to own a sportsbike. Then I took all the plastic of and made it into a streetfighter, my 1991 GSXR:


----------



## ChallonaTTer

luscombe said:


> I've always had a motorcycle in the garage for the last 40 years. Done the sports bike thing in the 80's & 90s, but still have a '71 BMW R75/5 for everyday use, a replica of the Dennis Hopper 'Billy Bike from Easy Rider, and a '72 Triumph T150V Trident. They are all road tax exempt and the classic insurance for all three machines is just over £100, so they are really cheap to run.


You sure would be noticed on the easy rider,looks ace :lol: had a xl53c Harley for 4 years,great fun in the summer


----------



## Pugwash69

readerj001 said:


> ...it still gave my limbs aggravation and in the end I just never rode it...


If you ever feel the urge again, buy a blackbird. It's also not an out-and-out sports bike, but a lot of viffer owners upgrade to them. It's quite unique in that meet-ups I go to I'm about the youngest member. Many riders have lowered pegs, raised handlebars and gel seats. 

This was my old one, with the new one behind. Both over 13 years old and a design that doesn't date easily.


----------



## Danny Wilde

emiel10 said:


> I used to own a sportsbike. Then I took all the plastic of and made it into a streetfighter, my 1991 GSXR:


Really like what you've done with this. I'm a big fan of the streetfighter and this looks excellent! Personally I prefer twin cylinder engines, but it still looks the tits!


----------



## ChallonaTTer

"licence loser"of it's day,if you weren't careful :lol: 
RG500... :lol:


----------



## monkey!

GSXR 1000 k6 owner here - pictured with my TT lurking in the background










(bike is currently in hibernation whilst I continue to enjoy the TT's heated seats....)


----------



## Royce88

3.2 TT and a Yamaha R6. My first ever bike! Love it! They both put HUGE smiles on my face  :lol:


----------



## _tt_

Great cars and bikes everyone, enjoy


----------



## _tt_

I had 600 K4 in 2011 then 750 K7 in 2012, now got this baby


----------



## Tt225bham

I end up selling my bike every year as it's near impossible to stay anywhere near legal speed Limits not a problem when driving the tt with one eye constantly on the mpg?


----------



## monkey!

_tt_ said:


> I had 600 K4 in 2011 then 750 K7 in 2012, now got this baby


mmmmmm stealth bomber 'Busa

nice zorsts!


----------



## luscombe

Tt225bham said:


> I end up selling my bike every year as it's near impossible to stay anywhere near legal speed Limits not a problem when driving the tt with one eye constantly on the mpg?


Try a rigid framed Harley. You'll have difficulty reaching the posted speed limits on most UK roads!


----------



## _tt_

monkey! said:


> _tt_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had 600 K4 in 2011 then 750 K7 in 2012, now got this baby
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmm stealth bomber 'Busa
> 
> nice zorsts!
Click to expand...

  Thanks mate!


----------



## lespaul

Had a few bikes over the past few years but no TT yet :wink: 
Here are a few of them




























Darren


----------



## Nimdy

This is my baby


----------



## sambascombe

Here's my bike-a 2004 Triumph Daytona. Still no want for anything faster just yet as it still exceeds my own capabilities.


----------



## slider955i

Nimdy said:


> This is my baby


Love trumphs i had a 955i se black and carbon daytona , bloody brill but threw it off a mountain in france [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Pugwash69

Ooh good timing. Is anyone going to Squires next weekend, 25th & 26th ?
I'd ask about BMF but I've got bored of it.


----------



## D4n91

Had to sell my track baby last year due to work situation  but in a better situation now so will more than likely get another trackbike this year  once I've got a tt that is.........riding on track is a brilliant experience for those who haven't tried it

2003 gsxr 600


----------



## CWM3

4th Blade in last 13 years, guess I like them...used 6 days a week, 12 months a year. 
The TT is useful when you have to carry something thats too big for a rucksack


----------



## Nyxx

My list of bikes, from 18 years old to 4 years ago

Honda 90 for the fields
Honda Super Dream 250
Yam LC 250
Yam LC 350 super dream paint job and Microns. Stolen from Donnington Park
Yam LC 350 Kenny Roberts rep 
Honda 90 for Work keeping LC mint

Honda CBX. I kept this 6 cylinder monster in the kitchen and drove it in. OMG it's true. Use every day 
Yam LC 350

Skip a few years
Honda Fireblade
GSX 600 K 4
Countless track days, countless sets of tyres and knee sliders. A track the real place for a bike.  
ZX 10, needed more speed for the straights on the track.
Crash. 
You stop bouncing when old you just crunch. :?

The End

TT


----------



## mullum

My er6n "custom carbon edition" (my name for it)


----------



## aarond

My toy 










Now the microns are shorter


----------



## sambascombe

mullum said:


> My er6n "custom carbon edition" (my name for it)


Not a fan of this bike in particular but that is the nicest I've seen.Congrats


----------



## mullum

sambascombe said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> My er6n "custom carbon edition" (my name for it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of this bike in particular but that is the nicest I've seen.Congrats
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot  it was a real obsession for a while. I'll probably be selling it in a few months - would be a shame to return it to stock but it comes down to economics :-/

I was just about to give the TT the same "carbon edition" treatment but had a change of circumstances :-( 
I did get a lot of the interior and exterior done though - although pretty soon I'll be demodding and selling the car and all the bits ;,-(


----------



## SteveMack

My wife has a little Orange CBR125 that she peters about on when I have the TT for work


----------



## scoTTy

Had a TT but didn't have a bike at the time. I wouldn't have had the time to ride the bike as in my TT it was often doing track days, Euro tours, etc etc.

I've not truelly got a sportsbike either so maybe I should just duck out :lol:

Here's my Blackbird at the 'ring last year. I'll be back (a day after a trackday at Spa) in about three weeks


----------



## Pugwash69

Are you on the Bird forum too scoTTy?


----------



## J•RED

Here's one of my road bikes, Yamaha fz6 fazer 04









And one of my off road bikes, Yamaha YZ125 2001 model ( very little use too )


----------



## hooley

I've got 2 design classics
A mk1 TT with 'pre' recall suspension and a Ducati 916 SP3 with lots of carbon
Big smiles all round.










J

Posted from my iPlop...


----------



## Desmodave996

Only just joined the forum, but here's my offering, my 2000 Ducati 996...


----------



## Pugwash69

A beautiful machine!

You must be quite handy as a mechanic then?


----------



## Desmodave996

Cheers pugwash, they are beautiful, and touch wood has been reliable for the past 4 years whilst i've had it.

As for being a mechanic, i'l always have a go first but thankfully i know my limitations before i get carried away!



Pugwash69 said:


> A beautiful machine!
> 
> You must be quite handy as a mechanic then?


----------



## POOKIETT

A lot of lovely bikes here here's mine


----------



## Otley

Ey up, nice thread.
Previous:- RXS 100
RG 125 FUN
YZF 600 Thundercat
GSF 1200 Bandit
Currently:- VTR SP1
It's just a different 'grin factor' on a bike. People that ride know what we're on about. 
Ride safe people.


----------



## Aokay222

My Two although same as most people the tt is just to ponse about in comfort haha


----------



## Adam-tt

Put a deposit down on a 2001 zx6r J2 picking it up Sunday can't wait:grin:

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CWM3

Adam-tt said:


> Put a deposit down on a 2001 zx6r J2 picking it up Sunday can't wait:grin:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


That had a screamer of an engine, I had one of the first J1s in 2000 as a racebike.


----------



## Adam-tt




----------



## Desmodave996

Adam-tt said:


>


Nice 6r, looks v tidy!


----------



## Otley

Just got round to posting pics, so here she is..


----------



## J•RED

Sp-1 v.nice 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Otley

Thanks J.RED.  
She will be up for sale at some point this year. She's stored in the garage at the moment. I will give her a good clean and check over then we will sadly part company. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mwad

I had a ZX6R and a VTR1000 that was highly modified :twisted: 
Sold the VTR and got the TTR as a replacement for a bike


----------



## sprocket1968

Here's mine aprilia falco sl1000


----------



## Blade_76

Looking forward to getting the Blade out this year, been snapping up some bargains on eBay over the last couple of months. Finally got myself a carbon Micron end can, just need to have something polished off it before fitting :wink:

I really want to get both wheels refurbed, with polished edges, can anyone recommend a good company to do it?


----------



## Adam-tt

Blade_76 said:


> Looking forward to getting the Blade out this year, been snapping up some bargains on eBay over the last couple of months. Finally got myself a carbon Micron end can, just need to have something polished off it before fitting :wink:
> 
> I really want to get both wheels refurbed, with polished edges, can anyone recommend a good company to do it?


http://www.redditchshotblasting.co.uk
loads of people from my local club use them, great work!

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheMike

Miss it, another for the summer I hope


----------



## Dale_88

My CBR400, restricted as I am 19


----------



## TT20TDI

Thanks J.RED. 
She will be up for sale at some point this year. She's stored in the garage at the moment. I will give her a good clean and check over then we will sadly part company.

Hi Please let me know / email me when you are selling the bike i am interested in some details.

I own a UK NC30 have just put it back on the road last year, I hadn't used it for 8 years.


----------



## TT20TDI

Heres my N30 other bikes have been and gone this is a keeper.


----------



## Otley

TT20TDI said:


> Thanks J.RED.
> She will be up for sale at some point this year. She's stored in the garage at the moment. I will give her a good clean and check over then we will sadly part company.
> 
> Hi Please let me know / email me when you are selling the bike i am interested in some details.
> 
> I own a UK NC30 have just put it back on the road last year, I hadn't used it for 8 years.


PM'd [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## davectr

Here's mine, sadly doesn't get out to play very much nowadays










And with the TT


----------



## scoTTy

TT20TDI said:


> Heres my N30 other bikes have been and gone this is a keeper.


Definitely a keeper. Looks mint !


----------



## TT20TDI

Thanks mate it's been covered up for about 8 years it took a bit of work to get it running right the carbs have been cleaned and balanced, new oil and filter, brake pads fluids & air filter, plugs etc as its been sat for so long i am looking forward to this new season to give it a few runs out.


----------



## dextter

Here`s a pic of the last one I owned, up until last year..........sadly gone now ! 

I don`t have one at the moment, but as you`ll all know, biking`s in your blood forever, so I could well be back on one before long, but nothing on the cards at the moment........

Anyway; enjoy: I`d forgotten just how nice it was until I looked at this pic again..... 8)


----------



## SMT

Not an outright sports bike, but quick enough for me 

My 2006 Kawasaki ZRX1200R owned by me since new. Still love it.


----------



## CRM

TT20TDI said:


> Heres my N30 other bikes have been and gone this is a keeper.


Interesting, could be a small world this. I have an original low miles late UK spec NC30 and another to be built. I also have a few RVF's too and of course it's bigger brother the RC30
Don't suppose you are a member of my site are you ? a popular 400cc grey bike forum :wink:


----------



## CRM

Got a few bits and pieces, nothing new anymore kind of got disillusioned with modern sportbikes and this ongoing chase of BHP at the expense of mid range (certainly in the middleweight class) and to be honest are too bloody fast now for me.

I like my rarities and odd ball bikes from the 90's era.
I have a number of 400 and 250 imports (NC30, RVF, 3TJ6, MC28 Rothmans, CRM AR) and some quirky things like a YSR80 and KSR80, also one i am sure we will all remember a nice original late RD125LC Mk3 full power with YPVS.
Also an early 916 and the pinnacle of motorcycling IMO the RC30 too.
The RC is not some polished show queen, it gets used, and thrashed and wears its battle scars with pride as do all my bikes.


----------



## Skid Mark

CRM said:


> Got a few bits and pieces, nothing new anymore kind of got disillusioned with modern sportbikes and this ongoing chase of BHP at the expense of mid range (certainly in the middleweight class) and to be honest are too bloody fast now for me.
> 
> I like my rarities and odd ball bikes from the 90's era.
> I have a number of 400 and 250 imports (NC30, RVF, 3TJ6, MC28 Rothmans, CRM AR) and some quirky things like a YSR80 and KSR80, also one i am sure we will all remember a nice original late RD125LC Mk3 full power with YPVS.
> Also an early 916 and the pinnacle of motorcycling IMO the RC30 too.
> The RC is not some polished show queen, it gets used, and thrashed and wears its battle scars with pride as do all my bikes.


Our kid has a collection of RC's a couple of em have been magazine featured

I've had a few bikes, non for the last ten years though, last was a 748r, favourite was an rgv250m in blue/white it's the one I wished I'd kept


----------



## Otley

CRM said:


> Got a few bits and pieces, nothing new anymore kind of got disillusioned with modern sportbikes and this ongoing chase of BHP at the expense of mid range (certainly in the middleweight class) and to be honest are too bloody fast now for me.
> 
> I like my rarities and odd ball bikes from the 90's era.
> I have a number of 400 and 250 imports (NC30, RVF, 3TJ6, MC28 Rothmans, CRM AR) and some quirky things like a YSR80 and KSR80, also one i am sure we will all remember a nice original late RD125LC Mk3 full power with YPVS.
> Also an early 916 and the pinnacle of motorcycling IMO the RC30 too.
> The RC is not some polished show queen, it gets used, and thrashed and wears its battle scars with pride as do all my bikes.


Let's have some pics, my friend. Especially the MC28 & RC30......... Never mind........ ALL of them.


----------



## Otley

Skid Mark said:


> CRM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few bits and pieces, nothing new anymore kind of got disillusioned with modern sportbikes and this ongoing chase of BHP at the expense of mid range (certainly in the middleweight class) and to be honest are too bloody fast now for me.
> 
> I like my rarities and odd ball bikes from the 90's era.
> I have a number of 400 and 250 imports (NC30, RVF, 3TJ6, MC28 Rothmans, CRM AR) and some quirky things like a YSR80 and KSR80, also one i am sure we will all remember a nice original late RD125LC Mk3 full power with YPVS.
> Also an early 916 and the pinnacle of motorcycling IMO the RC30 too.
> The RC is not some polished show queen, it gets used, and thrashed and wears its battle scars with pride as do all my bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> Our kid has a collection of RC's a couple of em have been magazine featured
> 
> I've had a few bikes, non for the last ten years though, last was a 748r, favourite was an rgv250m in blue/white it's the one I wished I'd kept
Click to expand...

I had the RG125 in blue and white with the pink number boards on the tail unit, looked just like the 250. I de-restricted it and it was a real hoot. I've still got the original sales brochure. I wish I had this one still.


----------



## CRM

Skid Mark said:


> CRM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few bits and pieces, nothing new anymore kind of got disillusioned with modern sportbikes and this ongoing chase of BHP at the expense of mid range (certainly in the middleweight class) and to be honest are too bloody fast now for me.
> 
> I like my rarities and odd ball bikes from the 90's era.
> I have a number of 400 and 250 imports (NC30, RVF, 3TJ6, MC28 Rothmans, CRM AR) and some quirky things like a YSR80 and KSR80, also one i am sure we will all remember a nice original late RD125LC Mk3 full power with YPVS.
> Also an early 916 and the pinnacle of motorcycling IMO the RC30 too.
> The RC is not some polished show queen, it gets used, and thrashed and wears its battle scars with pride as do all my bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> Our kid has a collection of RC's a couple of em have been magazine featured
> 
> I've had a few bikes, non for the last ten years though, last was a 748r, favourite was an rgv250m in blue/white it's the one I wished I'd kept
Click to expand...

If your brother Jason ? Rumi RC45 ?

Pics you say - ok bear with me.

My Rothmans MC28 and RVF#3









More Rothmans goodness

















RVF#1 and the UK NC30









The RC30









And to prove it gets well used and not afraid to get it dirty.


----------



## Skid Mark

CRM said:


> If your brother Jason ? Rumi RC45 ?


Yep... That's him


----------



## Skid Mark

Shame about the paint job :lol:


----------



## Skid Mark

A couple more RC pics....










Think this ones gone?


----------



## TT20TDI

Hi CRM yes I am a member of your site.


----------



## CRM

Small old world this isn't it ?


----------



## Otley

Loving the pics. The NSR looks sweeeeeeet. 8) 
I'm going to get out to Squires at Sherburn on Sunday, if it's nice, sadly with a for sale sign. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT20TDI

Yes it is a small world it's suprising really - I must say your site has a good following of knowledgeable & helpful people.


----------



## CRM

It has it's moments on there. 400 trends come and go in popularity, and recently there has been alot of dealers trying to "cash in" on the next big thing after being stuck with loads of NSR250's at insane parkup and prices.
An original RWB NC30 is one of the most desirable 400's by a long way. 
I have bought and sold more 400's than i can remember and i can sell NC30's with ease RVF's not so easily oddly enough.

Some clever people on there for sure, all i do is keep the place running and host it all really. i tend to keep a back seat with contributions


----------



## t'mill

I've just picked this up for my first ever motorbike, and although it's not what you could call a "sports bike" with its frankly 'monumental' 125 power plant :lol: I'll post a pic up all the same.


----------



## mullum

I had a naked Megelli when I had a 125, if I was buying a 125 now - this is what I'd buy :


----------



## mullum

My Ride now :


----------



## t'mill

mullum said:


> My Ride now :


I love this bike, it's epic 8)


----------



## mullum

Thanks mate  it now has smoked front indicators with superbright led bulbs (of course ;-) ) And a smoked tail light with integrated indicators :-D


----------



## FraggleMeTimbers

I used to so want a NC35, but being 6ft+ and on L plates I got a KDX-125. So much fun even with 24hp, but it went on to show I could trust myself on anything more powerful, The idea of getting a ticketed pit bike keeps popping up, no way I'd take it on the highway, but as a green lane machine, they're a bit easier to store than a Land Rover.


----------



## CRM

FraggleMeTimbers said:


> I used to so want a NC35, but being 6ft+ and on L plates I got a KDX-125. So much fun even with 24hp, but it went on to show I could trust myself on anything more powerful, The idea of getting a ticketed pit bike keeps popping up, no way I'd take it on the highway, but as a green lane machine, they're a bit easier to store than a Land Rover.


Pass your test and try a crm250ar. I use one as my track bike. Seriously


----------



## Pugwash69

mullum said:


> I had a naked Megelli when I had a 125, if I was buying a 125 now - this is what I'd buy :


Don't do it! Don't do it!
My stepson has one less than a year old, and has had numerous problems. His good mate bought the same model a few weeks earlier and had all the same problems. It's actually a shocking number of faults for a new bike.
It needs to be sold but I fear the value is lower than the finance owned.


----------



## mullum

No I won't be buying a 125 again, if anything I'd be buying a 1250 :-D
But interesting that you say the KTM is not a good bike, it certainly looks the part for a 125. The Megelli felt like a bicycle by the time I got my Kawasaki 650 :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

I want a Monster. In orange.


----------



## mullum

I prefer the MV Agusta Brutale - much less common on the street ;-)
http://www.mvagusta.co.uk/gridview.php


----------



## hooley

Ducati 916 SP3. Broke my neck with a bit of an 'off' but still have it......
Apologies for the photo.


----------



## Azreal

We've got 2 ninjas and a cbr 600 in the family. Neither of them are mine. Apparently I'm not allowed a bike as I drive too fast.


----------



## CRM

Azreal said:


> We've got 2 ninjas:


care to clarify that quote ? may as well have just said we have 2 kawasaki's as they all seem to be ninja's lol


----------



## CRM

hooley said:


> Ducati 916 SP3. Broke my neck with a bit of an 'off' but still have it......
> Apologies for the photo.


that is actually a very special bike that and good for you for keeping it.
mines a bit of a hybrid, started life as a strada, now is a bit of a 955 corse and 748RS.


----------



## Azreal

CRM said:


> Azreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've got 2 ninjas:
> 
> 
> 
> care to clarify that quote ? may as well have just said we have 2 kawasaki's as they all seem to be ninja's lol
Click to expand...

2 650R Er-6f's


----------



## Ceeejay

I sold this to fund my TT










Was great fun, but as you can see was a bit of a mini moto when I was on it!!










Thankfully I've still got this in the garage though










A much more relaxed bike but still hustles pretty well upto 3 figure speeds after which it loses out on its weight and aeros... Good fun on track but better on the open road..


----------



## Adam-tt

My mate has a 675 with a 2 brothers can such a lovely sound1 [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 









My new toy I picked up about a month ago


----------



## Scrappy600

I'm between bikes at the moment and considering a return to them (or going back rallying again with a group n impreza) but the last bikes I had were a 03 cbr 600rr with an 06 front end conversion and I used to race 600supersports on a 2004 cbr 600rr
Road bike

Race bike


----------



## roddy

thinking of a ZX6R,, post 2010... 8) ( I think that was when the " big piston " fr shocks were introduced , and they brought the pipe back down from under the seat )


----------



## christopherr

Bought the TT as a winter toy for when this is garaged...




























(2007 Suzuki GSX-R750)


----------



## ElijahTT

I have a soft spot for green Kawasaki ZXR's.

I would like another. I do miss the 'screaming' sound of a 636 lol.


----------



## dextter

ElijahTT said:


> I have a soft spot for green Kawasaki ZXR's.
> 
> I would like another. I do miss the 'screaming' sound of a 636 lol.


I know what you mean mate; I`ve enjoyed my ZXR`s over the years as well..... 8)

I`ve had 3 x 7R`s, green, black and red in my time, and the green one (which I owned first) was the first bike I ever got my knee down on, after only owning it for about a week ! That bike inspired so much confidence and lean angle.......epic, in a word !! [smiley=dude.gif]

I`ve also owned a ZX10R, the first time around, ie: when they were a big old bus that didn`t really handle, more of a sports-tourer, bloody fast all the same...

Maybe best `til last though, was my ZX9R C1 - green of course - which, having had an R1, and numerous Fireblades and Gixxers, I swear was the fastest bike I ever owned. It was an absolute missile that bike !

Happy days...... :twisted:


----------



## ElijahTT

I also owned a YZF R1 ( Hardcore Version ) and felt my 'modified' B1H was just as quick if not quicker and also handled better.

I do miss the ZX6R, I may have a look around Xmas time for another. Maybe even a C1H this time around.

I've never rode a 9 however only heard great things about them. Similar story to the GSXR750 heard good things about them also.


----------



## Pinja

Got an 06 CBR6F in red black. Put about 3k on it this year which is a record, for me.

Also picked up a 91 Kawi EN500 which I'm bobbing for a runabout hack. The motor is based on the GPZ500 so it's punchy.


----------



## Pugwash69

I liked my CBR6F's! My first bike after passing my test as an F-J from 1988, and my second one was an F-T from 1996. Fantastic bikes that just ride safely and look good.


----------



## 57EFF

Have owned a whole range of bikes including a Honda VFR800FI and most recently a Honda CBR1100XX Blackbird, recently changed direction as speed is no longer a priority so now I'm a proud owner of a Suzuki VZR1800. Currently running a 250 rear tyre which is wider than what I'm running on the TT (and cost me more than all 4 tyres on the TT :-| )


----------



## ReTTro fit

I have a couple 
The gixxer 1000 is now my track bike 
And the r1 with orange rim tape on the wheels has just gone to fund this one, new Big Bang r1


----------



## Trackdaybob

I have several bikes.
Currently 2 Triumph Daytona 675's, a Yamaha R1, 2 TZR250's, a TZR125 and my old man's Norton Dominator and SV650.
Come from a biking background and never not had one since I was 14.
Do a lot of trackdays here and in Europe and have been racing since 2009, again up and down the UK. It's been a fantastic experience and I wouldn't change any of it, even when I've done myself some damage and experienced the low points, they just make the high points even higher.

Here's some pics.

















Yes, I'm a pic whore  :lol:

There's now more photo's of me and my bikes here than there is of my TT :wink: 
I do like my TT, it's a fantastic piece of kit and I do enjoy driving it. It does make me grin but it cannot get anywhere near the rush I experience at a race meeting. I can't get enough of it. Looking forward to a couple of trackdays early March and my first meeting this year is at Croft end of March. Then Cadwell at Easter. After that, who knows.


----------



## M18NTT

I posted on this thread last March as a recovering bike-aholic - 6 years clean at the time - but it just goes to show you're never safe as I've gone out and bought myself another one this week. It isn't even Spring - which is when I normally get the pangs. Not being one for change it's practically a carbon copy of my last bike; a shiny yellow VFR. I loved my old bike to bits and although I'm probably past it at least I'll enjoy sprucing it up for a few spins when Summer arrives.
.......................Update.....................
And here she is. Picking her up this morning. That will be a bracing ride  But at least it's not tipping it down.

13k miles and pretty much immaculate. It's about to embark on the next phase of it's pampered life. Only problem is the TT has been relegated from the garage at least temporarily.


----------



## Tomm

Have a hankering for a C1H ZX10 and have had for a good 6 months. Anyone owned one?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Tomm said:


> Have a hankering for a C1H ZX10 and have had for a good 6 months. Anyone owned one?


Yes mate I had a 2006 black one and in my view the best one to date looks wise 
Power was immense, 106mph in 1st gear

A couple of bad points, the front fork seals were made of soup ! 
And the brakes were never the best, even with braided lines and a brembo 20 cylinder and lever!
( but I'm used to R1's where the brakes are AWSOME out the box ) 
Always found the front a little unstable, either at low speed or high speed, depending on set up, could never get a common ground

Over all, s fantastic powerful bike, go for it, get a akrapovic can and a power commander on it and enjoy

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## misano03

I also own a bike in fact the bike is my main mode in all weathers, have been off it only once this year due to snow and ice in our area... my daily ride is a gsxr1000k6, 24k on the clock, modded a lot... full ti sato system with ladybird racing can, woolich ecu reflash by steve jordan, k tech revalve at the front, ohlins at the rear, HRC gold monoblocs on the front, braided lines, galfer discs, accossato radial m/c's and clutch mechanism, carbon huggers and seat unit, GBM rearsets...only bought as the 06 carbon blade got stolen however when I eventually bought the blade a did have a nagging that I should of got the gixxer and now I have one!!

The gearing on the blade was sublime as standard whereas the gixxers is not quite as good so may have to have a fiddle with the standard gearing other than that an awesome bike to ride on the road and track and as the TT is the wifes and I only use it at weekends and evenings it can and does make me smile and none of her previous cars have although I have to say having it mapped does help!!!


----------

